# Free Car!!!



## Steveo1223

Has anyone else had this happen? I leased car with $250 down in 2016. After some time Xchange was unable to take my payments. I called and called to resolve this as I did not want to get behind and I was never contacted again by Xchange or fair.... it’s Been 4 years and I still have the car. My buyout option was in 2019... I’ve done work to the car and it’s in good shape but it’s not worth my buyout anymore. I’m wondering if I just keep it registered and insured and keep using it or fight to get it in my name... I held my end of the deal as best as possible, I have documentation and emails with Xchange telling me that they will reach out as soon as they can take payment, they couldn’t locate my account. I truly believe that my car fell through the cracks or record of it was lost before inventory was sold to Fair. No one knows this car is missing... I still have original contract and buyout amount. I’m still technically waiting for someone to reach out to me, so legally I’m Ok. Just wondering if there is a way to get this car in my name for less than that buyout. I wouldn’t work with Fair, they don’t know this car exists and I can’t work with Xchange, they no longer exist...Is there a legal way to get this car transferred to me? They broke contract and conditions, meanwhile car depreciated so terms aren’t the same. But yah, 4 years I’ve had and cared for this car and have been waiting for someone to advise me how pay and they have not? I can’t be the only one. Has this happened to anyone else??


----------



## TemptingFate

Keep yo mouth shut and drive it till it dies then sell it for scrap.


----------



## Steveo1223

TemptingFate said:


> Keep yo mouth shut and drive it till it dies then sell it for scrap.


Right!!! A car with no payment!! Beautiful thing


----------



## Uber's Guber

Steveo1223 said:


> I truly believe that my car fell through the cracks or record of it was lost before inventory was sold to Fair. No one knows this car is missing.


Car?..... What car???


----------



## NoPool4Me

Steveo1223 said:


> Has anyone else had this happen? I leased car with $250 down in 2016. After some time Xchange was unable to take my payments. I called and called to resolve this as I did not want to get behind and I was never contacted again by Xchange or fair.... it's Been 4 years and I still have the car. My buyout option was in 2019... I've done work to the car and it's in good shape but it's not worth my buyout anymore. I'm wondering if I just keep it registered and insured and keep using it or fight to get it in my name... I held my end of the deal as best as possible, I have documentation and emails with Xchange telling me that they will reach out as soon as they can take payment, they couldn't locate my account. I truly believe that my car fell through the cracks or record of it was lost before inventory was sold to Fair. No one knows this car is missing... I still have original contract and buyout amount. I'm still technically waiting for someone to reach out to me, so legally I'm Ok. Just wondering if there is a way to get this car in my name for less than that buyout. I wouldn't work with Fair, they don't know this car exists and I can't work with Xchange, they no longer exist...Is there a legal way to get this car transferred to me? They broke contract and conditions, meanwhile car depreciated so terms aren't the same. But yah, 4 years I've had and cared for this car and have been waiting for someone to advise me how pay and they have not? I can't be the only one. Has this happened to anyone else??


Is the lease listed on your credit report? You may want to check that out.


----------



## Iann

I would check with your local DMV.

Here's some random stuff that might guide you.

*If the lienholder or security interest holder is out-of-business, the vehicle owner should:*

Conduct a thorough search, including internet search, of all available resources to determine if the security interest holder has merged or otherwise changed their business name or location prior to making a determination that they are out-of-business.
Obtain and submit a letter from the appropriate regulatory agency that states the lienholder or security interest holder is no longer in business or is unlicensed. If the regulatory agency states that the company is unlicensed:
Send by registered mail, return receipt a letter to the lienholder or security interest holder, at their last known address as shown on the Department's title records.
Submit the returned undelivered letter with the green postal card intact with the following:
Signed letter from the regulatory agency stating the lien or security holder is unlicensed
Title
Other applicable documents
$18.00 title fee


This procedure does not include:

Individuals who are lienholder or security interest holders.
Companies merged with other companies and are operating under a different name.
Company not regulated by a state agency.

Another trick.

If you know a mechanic, let him do a Mechanics Lien on it. 
Once he gets the title he can sell it back to you for $1.00 and you can then title it in your name legally.


----------



## argyowl

Be careful. lol


----------



## Steveo1223

Oh yah! That car! Yah, I took


Uber's Guber said:


> Is the lease listed on your credit report? You may want to check that out.


No where on my credit



Iann said:


> I would check with your local DMV.
> 
> Here's some random stuff that might guide you.
> 
> *If the lienholder or security interest holder is out-of-business, the vehicle owner should:*
> 
> Conduct a thorough search, including internet search, of all available resources to determine if the security interest holder has merged or otherwise changed their business name or location prior to making a determination that they are out-of-business.
> Obtain and submit a letter from the appropriate regulatory agency that states the lienholder or security interest holder is no longer in business or is unlicensed. If the regulatory agency states that the company is unlicensed:
> Send by registered mail, return receipt a letter to the lienholder or security interest holder, at their last known address as shown on the Department's title records.
> Submit the returned undelivered letter with the green postal card intact with the following:
> Signed letter from the regulatory agency stating the lien or security holder is unlicensed
> Title
> Other applicable documents
> $18.00 title fee
> 
> 
> This procedure does not include:
> 
> Individuals who are lienholder or security interest holders.
> Companies merged with other companies and are operating under a different name.
> Company not regulated by a state agency.
> 
> Another trick.
> 
> If you know a mechanic, let him do a Mechanics Lien on it.
> Once he gets the title he can sell it back to you for $1.00 and you can then title it in your name legally.


That is genius


----------



## Fusion_LUser

The only *REAL* issue you need to worry about is the car being reported as stolen. Chances are it's not since more and more police departments scan license plates for stolen cars.

No doubt various departments are in play here and who knows if the loss-prevention department hasn't marked the car as missing/stolen?

Who pays the registration for the car? You? Are they only the lien holders? Sorry I don't know how Xchange works.


----------



## Steveo1223

Fusion_LUser said:


> The only *REAL* issue you need to worry about is the car being reported as stolen. Chances are it's not since more and more police departments scan license plates for stolen cars.
> 
> No doubt various departments are in play here and who knows if the loss-prevention department hasn't marked the car as missing/stolen?
> 
> Who pays the registration for the car? You? Are they only the lien holders? Sorry I don't know how Xchange works.


I hear what you are saying, and I've checked with DMV and all is well there and all is well. I would imagine they would contact me before attempting to report the car stolen or even lost. they had all my info...Phone , address, email etc. I literally have my contract and all communications with leasing saying that they will contact me when They are able to take payment. I've heard crickets since 2016. I'm really considering the mechanics lien if I can't contact them to obtain the title. I've placed new tires, breaks, cooling fan, new door, fender, bodywork and headlamps as well as regular maintenance. So yah, I'd be upset if I received any other communication besides "Hi Mr. Jones, we've located your account and we are so sorry. Thank you for your patience. Would you like to take ownership of the car per our contract still?" But I won't hear from them. Not gonna happen. This and many of there cars were lost in the system. I truly believe that most people just took those gift cards and took cars back... meanwhile I'm still waiting to buy mine... I'm really just wondering how this is gonna go down! I want the car and I've stuck to the contract. They literally would not let me give them any money! So I've been waiting and before I knew it, 4 years went by...So at this point, the only legal grounds they have would be to contact me and advise how we can renegotiate the contract the original buyout was for one year ago, in which I would have overpayed for the vehicle then and yet a full year and more miles has gone by, and I've spent several thousand dollars to restore the vehicle. This whole experience was just so interesting so like I said , I can't be the only one this happened too. Just wondering who else kept their car in hopes to buy it and keep it and never got a call back


----------



## Fusion_LUser

Steveo1223 said:


> I hear what you are saying, and I've checked with DMV and all is well there and all is well. I would imagine they would contact me before attempting to report the car stolen or even lost. they had all my info...Phone , address, email etc. I literally have my contract and all communications with leasing saying that they will contact me when They are able to take payment. I've heard crickets since 2016. I'm really considering the mechanics lien if I can't contact them to obtain the title. I've placed new tires, breaks, cooling fan, new door, fender, bodywork and headlamps as well as regular maintenance. So yah, I'd be upset if I received any other communication besides "Hi Mr. Jones, we've located your account and we are so sorry. Thank you for your patience. Would you like to take ownership of the car per our contract still?" But I won't hear from them. Not gonna happen. This and many of there cars were lost in the system. I truly believe that most people just took those gift cards and took cars back... meanwhile I'm still waiting to buy mine... I'm really just wondering how this is gonna go down! I want the car and I've stuck to the contract. They literally would not let me give them any money! So I've been waiting and before I knew it, 4 years went by...So at this point, the only legal grounds they have would be to contact me and advise how we can renegotiate the contract the original buyout was for one year ago, in which I would have overpayed for the vehicle then and yet a full year and more miles has gone by, and I've spent several thousand dollars to restore the vehicle. This whole experience was just so interesting so like I said , I can't be the only one this happened too. Just wondering who else kept their car in hopes to buy it and keep it and never got a call back


I think you are looking at this the wrong way... Don't rock the boat! You have gotten a car for free for 4 years. You now run the risk of contacting the wrong person who will be the one to collect on 4 years of non-payment! While you have done maintenance it sounds like what you have done is nowhere near as close to what you got in free use though.

Heck at this point if you are able to keep the car registered/insured I'd say keep your mouth shut and enjoy the free ride, literally! Drive it until it falls apart then abandon it and claim you haven't had the car since 2016! I don't know about the last part but I see no reason to rock the boat and bring attention to yourself at this point.


----------



## Steveo1223

Fusion_LUser said:


> The only *REAL* issue you need to worry about is the car being reported as stolen. Chances are it's not since more and more police departments scan license plates for stolen cars.
> 
> No doubt various departments are in play here and who knows if the loss-prevention department hasn't marked the car as missing/stolen?
> 
> Who pays the registration for the car? You? Are they only the lien holders? Sorry I don't know how Xchange works.


And Yes, I pay insurance and registration, however, my name is NOT on the title... it's Xchange still, who no longer exists...


----------



## Iann

Steveo1223 said:


> I hear what you are saying, and I've checked with DMV and all is well there and all is well. I would imagine they would contact me before attempting to report the car stolen or even lost. they had all my info...Phone , address, email etc. I literally have my contract and all communications with leasing saying that they will contact me when They are able to take payment. I've heard crickets since 2016. I'm really considering the mechanics lien if I can't contact them to obtain the title. I've placed new tires, breaks, cooling fan, new door, fender, bodywork and headlamps as well as regular maintenance. So yah, I'd be upset if I received any other communication besides "Hi Mr. Jones, we've located your account and we are so sorry. Thank you for your patience. Would you like to take ownership of the car per our contract still?" But I won't hear from them. Not gonna happen. This and many of there cars were lost in the system. I truly believe that most people just took those gift cards and took cars back... meanwhile I'm still waiting to buy mine... I'm really just wondering how this is gonna go down! I want the car and I've stuck to the contract. They literally would not let me give them any money! So I've been waiting and before I knew it, 4 years went by...So at this point, the only legal grounds they have would be to contact me and advise how we can renegotiate the contract the original buyout was for one year ago, in which I would have overpayed for the vehicle then and yet a full year and more miles has gone by, and I've spent several thousand dollars to restore the vehicle. This whole experience was just so interesting so like I said , I can't be the only one this happened too. Just wondering who else kept their car in hopes to buy it and keep it and never got a call back


If you plan to sell it at some point I would just go with a mechanics lien if your know a mechanic that will do it. 
You just need to have him "do work" on your car. 
After 30 days he can put a lien on it and after 14 days in most states it will be legally his.

Or just keep it like it is and register it and insure it like normal. 
You won't be able to sell it scrap it without the title.
If you don't plan on selling it I would just keep it as is. 
The mechanic could just keep it and legally tell you to eat rocks so it might not be worth the hassle going that route.


----------



## Steveo1223

Fusion_LUser said:


> I think you are looking at this the wrong way... Don't rock the boat! You have gotten a car for free for 4 years. You now run the risk of contacting the wrong person who will be the one to collect on 4 years of non-payment! While you have done maintenance it sounds like what you have done is nowhere near as close to what you got in free use though.
> 
> Heck at this point if you are able to keep the car registered/insured I'd say keep your mouth shut and enjoy the free ride, literally! Drive it until it falls apart then abandon it and claim you haven't had the car since 2016! I don't know about the last part but I see no reason to rock the boat and bring attention to yourself at this point.


My thoughts Exactly! Legally I've done my part. This deal was between me and Xchange . I've never had any arrangement with Fair so no reason to contact them at all. I've attempted to contact Xchange and they don't exist. Yes and I don't need anyone digging into this matter and believing that I've done anything wrong and yah, they try to say I've defaulted on payments or something whack. I literally saved everything. My documents show multiple attempts to pay and them advising that they can't currently take payments and that they will reach out to me... so I think I'll use and operate the car per contract until further notice, at which point then we can hash it out, otherwise our arrangement is still working like it was supposed to. Personal use, unlimited miles, etc. the real interesting think would be if it wasn't properly insured, and was involved in an accident. I am not the "Registered Owner" they would still be legally liable for damages to another person or their property... could you imagine that dog fight? Xchange could get sued...they don't exist... then they'd go after fair which doesn't own the car, but was maybe supposed to. Could you imagine that case... I'm like it's not mine...Again this would be like a worse case scenario. I'm sure it's happened. How many drivers kept cars, let the insurance lapse, then wrecked it and didn't care before it was repoed then fair had a legal issue on their hands...it'd be interesting to here some stories


----------



## Jenga

All those saying to put a mechanics lien on it: You do realize this will go in the borrower's credit report as an unpaid debt, You will have traded your good credit for a car. Good luck!


----------



## Iann

Jenga said:


> All those saying to put a mechanics lien on it: You do realize this will go in the borrower's credit report as an unpaid debt, You will have traded your good credit for a car. Good luck!


Not if the car isn't on his credit report.


----------



## VanGuy

Drive it till it's parts then leave it outside the local chop shop.


----------



## Steveo1223

Jenga said:


> All those saying to put a mechanics lien on it: You do realize this will go in the borrower's credit report as an unpaid debt, You will have traded your good credit for a car. Good luck!


The car is not in my credit. The Lien would go against exchange. Exchange will not pay the amount to get the car back. The mechanic would then take over the title to cover the lien, then sell me the car for $1.00



Iann said:


> Not if the car isn't on his credit report.


Even if I sign for the work to be done. Say the car is worth 3k but I needed 5k worth of work. Sorry Mr Mechanic friend, I can't pay... he can't put a lien on me, but the registered owner (Xchange) they wouldn't respond of course because they no longer exists, even if they did they wouldn't pay 5k for a car worth 3k. The state grants the title to the mechanic and mechanic just so happens to be a good friend of mine and sells the car to me to recoup some of his "Losses". It's a solid strategy to get the title for my car. I just need to find a mechanic who willing to perform the "Work" it needs and slap a lien down if it's not paid and then title Transfer back to me


----------



## waldowainthrop

I haven’t read this whole thread, but I think the main concern is if Fair is now the legal “owner” of the car according to anyone, since Fair was a legal entity presumably created out of Xchange. If Fair has the paperwork, I wouldn’t be surprised if they’ve misplaced it or forgotten about you. I had some really bad business dealings with Fair (that ended up fine in the end), but a lot of their side of the arrangement involved being negligent about a car that they own, and basically forgetting about me for a while. It’s a pretty poorly run company that may not be around in a few months.

If I were you, I’d wait a few months and see what happens.


----------



## Steveo1223

waldowainthrop said:


> I haven't read this whole thread, but I think the main concern is if Fair is now the legal "owner" of the car according to anyone, since Fair was a legal entity presumably created out of Xchange. If Fair has the paperwork, I wouldn't be surprised if they've misplaced it or forgotten about you. I had some really bad business dealings with Fair (that ended up fine in the end), but a lot of their side of the arrangement involved being negligent about a car that they own, and basically forgetting about me for a while. It's a pretty poorly run company that may not be around in a few months.
> 
> If I were you, I'd wait a few months and see what happens.


Yes, I'm in no rush. It's been 4 years. I can't wait longer, continue to not draw attention. I guess eventually, I will want it in my name just in case I decide to sell it. Otherwise I'm just keeping and driving it now


----------



## TemptingFate

I picture some accountant lurking here, feverishly trying to put the clues together, going over records trying to figure out what car this is so he can scoop a small bonus.


----------



## waldowainthrop

TemptingFate said:


> I picture some accountant lurking here, feverishly trying to put the clues together, going over records trying to figure out what car this is so he can scoop a small bonus.


&#128517;

&#128075;&#127996; Hi Fair, I hope your business doesn't work out.


----------



## mbd

Iann said:


> I would check with your local DMV.
> 
> Here's some random stuff that might guide you.
> 
> *If the lienholder or security interest holder is out-of-business, the vehicle owner should:*
> 
> Conduct a thorough search, including internet search, of all available resources to determine if the security interest holder has merged or otherwise changed their business name or location prior to making a determination that they are out-of-business.
> Obtain and submit a letter from the appropriate regulatory agency that states the lienholder or security interest holder is no longer in business or is unlicensed. If the regulatory agency states that the company is unlicensed:
> Send by registered mail, return receipt a letter to the lienholder or security interest holder, at their last known address as shown on the Department's title records.
> Submit the returned undelivered letter with the green postal card intact with the following:
> Signed letter from the regulatory agency stating the lien or security holder is unlicensed
> Title
> Other applicable documents
> $18.00 title fee
> 
> 
> This procedure does not include:
> 
> Individuals who are lienholder or security interest holders.
> Companies merged with other companies and are operating under a different name.
> Company not regulated by a state agency.
> 
> Another trick.
> 
> If you know a mechanic, let him do a Mechanics Lien on it.
> Once he gets the title he can sell it back to you for $1.00 and you can then title it in your name legally.


Go to the police station , and they can run the vin number and tell you who controls the car.
You don't even have to go inside the station, Cop sitting in the window can run it for you .
Most places , DMV is gone fishing &#128580;
Tell them the drama.:smiles:


----------



## Steveo1223

TemptingFate said:


> I picture some accountant lurking here, feverishly trying to put the clues together, going over records trying to figure out what car this is so he can scoop a small bonus.


I thought about the same things, that's why all the dates, names, screen names, actual timelines ect are slightly modified. I mean I never even mentioned that my car is a 2015 red Prius and it Currently in Seattle area. But even if someone tried swooping it, they'd be out of order legally and have more problems legally than they'd want. Also it's on locked and gated property. So I invite them to come spend tow truck gas money to discover that it's unreachable. Also, I may or may not have plugged that GPS tracker into a random car at scrap yard as I was looking for spare parts one day. ;-)


----------



## Jenga

Steveo1223 said:


> The car is not in my credit. The Lien would go against exchange. Exchange will not pay the amount to get the car back. The mechanic would then take over the title to cover the lien, then sell me the car for $1.00


I know nothing specifically about XChange, but I do know there is no company stupid enough to give you a car with no liability for payments. If you are/were making payments, then they are/were reporting this to the credit bureaus. I'd take a look at your credit report before you assume this is not "in your credit". Just doesn't make sense...


----------



## Steveo1223

Jenga said:


> I know nothing specifically about XChange, but I do know there is no company stupid enough to give you a car with no liability for payments. If you are/were making payments, then they are/were reporting this to the credit bureaus. I'd take a look at your credit report before you assume this is not "in your credit". Just doesn't make sense...


Correct, you know nothing about Xchange. Correct, willfully no one would give a car out with no financial obligation. As time has gone by they in fact have allowed me to use and keep it without charging me further. Am I ok with that? I have to be. I signed up to lease then purchase the car. I cannot however get in touch with them and they haven't made any attempts to contact me after 2016 and they have all of my info. I've monitored my credit for all the years including this one. The car is not placed on my credit as I am not the title holder . The way Xchange worked was quite upsetting to most. In fact they did not report to credit bureaus which upset drivers because they thought they would be building their credit with the lease payments and were not. This Car will Never be on my credit because that's not the way they even operated. They leased to me with option to buy, skipped town when I tried to pay and never sold MY actual lease contract to fair because they lost it before the sale. However, I still hold contract with option to buy. The car has since depreciated and isn't worth the pay off amount which was supposed to take place well over a year ago. So by all means, did they realize they would lose my contract as well as many other in the transition, no, but it happened..See how this is sticky? Yet I've done nothing wrong


----------



## Jenga

Steveo1223 said:


> Correct, you know nothing about Xchange. Correct, willfully no one would give a car out with no financial obligation. As time has gone by they in fact have allowed me to use and keep it without charging me further. Am I ok with that? I have to be. I signed up to lease then purchase the car. I cannot however get in touch with them and they haven't made any attempts to contact me after 2016 and they have all of my info. I've monitored my credit for all the years including this one. The car is not placed on my credit as I am not the title holder . The way Xchange worked was quite upsetting to most. In fact they did not report to credit bureaus which upset drivers because they thought they would be building their credit with the lease payments and were not. This Car will Never be on my credit because that's not the way they even operated. They leased to me with option to buy, skipped town when I tried to pay and never sold MY actual lease contract to fair because they lost it before the sale. However, I still hold contract with option to buy. The car has since depreciated and isn't worth the pay off amount which was supposed to take place well over a year ago. So by all means, did they realize they would lose my contract as well as many other in the transition, no, but it happened..See how this is sticky? Yet I've done nothing wrong


Yep, weirdest car transaction ever. Now I see why you came up with the mech lien thing. I'd be careful about that though, since it could come back to bite you. BTW, most states have laws regarding abandonment of property, contracts, leases, etc. 6 yrs in my state. So if you wait it out (is it 6 yrs already?) you may be able to legally claim the property as yours without any repercussions. Consult with attorney!

Edit: You have an obligation under the contract to make payments for a certain period of time. If you made efforts to pay in good faith, then you still may be liable for them (with no additional penalty or interest) if/when the current owner (Fair?) makes a request for payment (bill) or makes a claim (sues you). If they go longer than the statute of limitations in your state before either billing or filing a claim, then you would likely win a suit to settle title of the property in your name. I would wait out the statute of limitations before contacting them again, and in the mean time consult an attorney.


----------



## Steveo1223

mbd said:


> Go to the police station , and they can run the vin number and tell you who controls the car.
> You don't even have to go inside the station, Cop sitting in the window can run it for you .
> Most places , DMV is gone fishing &#128580;
> Tell them the drama.:smiles:


My friend works at DMV. It's still says Xchange leasing. And it's a civil matter. I think some police officers would advise an attorney...



Jenga said:


> Yep, weirdest car transaction ever. Now I see why you came up with the mech lien thing. I'd be careful about that though, since it could come back to bite you. BTW, most states have laws regarding abandonment of property, contracts, leases, etc. 6 yrs in my state. So if you wait it out (is it 6 yrs already?) you may be able to legally claim the property as yours without any repercussions. Consult with attorney!
> 
> Edit: You have an obligation under the contract to make payments for a certain period of time. If you made efforts to pay in good faith, then you still may be liable for them (with no additional penalty or interest) if/when the current owner (Fair?) makes a request for payment (bill) or makes a claim (sues you). If they go longer than the statute of limitations in your state before either billing or filing a claim, then you would likely win a suit to settle title of the property in your name. I would wait out the statute of limitations before contacting them again, and in the mean time consult an attorney.


Very good idea! It very well could be abandoned by them, I mean it IS literally not IF abandoned. I'll check a statute for that. That may be the way to go, just do what I've been doing...



Jenga said:


> Yep, weirdest car transaction ever. Now I see why you came up with the mech lien thing. I'd be careful about that though, since it could come back to bite you. BTW, most states have laws regarding abandonment of property, contracts, leases, etc. 6 yrs in my state. So if you wait it out (is it 6 yrs already?) you may be able to legally claim the property as yours without any repercussions. Consult with attorney!
> 
> Edit: You have an obligation under the contract to make payments for a certain period of time. If you made efforts to pay in good faith, then you still may be liable for them (with no additional penalty or interest) if/when the current owner (Fair?) makes a request for payment (bill) or makes a claim (sues you). If they go longer than the statute of limitations in your state before either billing or filing a claim, then you would likely win a suit to settle title of the property in your name. I would wait out the statute of limitations before contacting them again, and in the mean time consult an attorney.


And yes, I made numerous documented efforts to pay before they became unreachable. And fair does not have my lease. I have no dealings with them whatsoever..


----------



## ntcindetroit

Find a competent attorney, put your past payments due and car and keys in an escrow account is what I would do in this situation.


----------



## Steveo1223

ntcindetroit said:


> Find a competent attorney, put your past payments due and car and keys in an escrow account is what I would do in this situation.


An escrow account for vehicle? Interesting. We've gotten some real creative thinking on this post!! You guys are all really thinking outside the box! I like it


----------



## NicFit

I had a car from xchange right before they sold to fair.com, only put the $400 down to get the car and never made a payment. After a year and a half they came and repoed it. Called fair and they said who are you? Went and got my stuff from the repo guys barely because no where I was on any paper work. Just walked away from it. Never showed up on my credit. I bought another car the week before and maybe when I added it in the insurance they reported to fair or they just figured out they had a car. Fair didn't hold the no pay for a year and a half on me so maybe they'll work with you. Chances are after four years you'll not want to hassle with the car anyway. My advise is to keep paying the registration, don't add another car onto the insurance and don't get any photo tickets with it. If you get a new car get a separate insurance company as I don't think it was coincidence it was repoed a week later. If fair does figure it out they will activate the tracker and repo it, they had around 50k cars so they just might not have gotten to the paperwork on your car yet. Possible that your tracker has malfunctioned and there's an active repo order for it. Since it was never your intention to not pay it should work out or get a lawyer if fair don't play nice. Keep driving and enjoy the free ride while it lasts

Did not see the post about the gate and you finding the gps tracker, you may have a repo order on the car and they just can't find it


----------



## Fusion_LUser

Steveo1223 said:


> An escrow account for vehicle? Interesting. We've gotten some real creative thinking on this post!! You guys are all really thinking outside the box! I like it


Seeing as how you never paid for the car for 4 years your best bet is to drop the idea of trying to keep it. The last thing you want to do is have somebody discover you owe 4 years worth of payments and then make your life hell trying to collect on it, because technically you do owe the money.

If nobody is looking for the car who cares who the real owner is? If its gone tomorrow what you have you truly lost? Did you not earn off it for the past four years and get personal use out of it?


----------



## Steveo1223

NicFit said:


> I had a car from xchange right before they sold to fair.com, only put the $400 down to get the car and never made a payment. After a year and a half they came and repoed it. Called fair and they said who are you? Went and got my stuff from the repo guys barely because no where I was on any paper work. Just walked away from it. Never showed up on my credit. I bought another car the week before and maybe when I added it in the insurance they reported to fair or they just figured out they had a car. Fair didn't hold the no pay for a year and a half on me so maybe they'll work with you. Chances are after four years you'll not want to hassle with the car anyway. My advise is to keep paying the registration, don't add another car onto the insurance and don't get any photo tickets with it. If you get a new car get a separate insurance company as I don't think it was coincidence it was repoed a week later. If fair does figure it out they will activate the tracker and repo it, they had around 50k cars so they just might not have gotten to the paperwork on your car yet. Possible that your tracker has malfunctioned and there's an active repo order for it. Since it was never your intention to not pay it should work out or get a lawyer if fair don't play nice. Keep driving and enjoy the free ride while it lasts
> 
> Did not see the post about the gate and you finding the gps tracker, you may have a repo order on the car and they just can't find it


Interesting....yah keep posting experiences guys, I really wanna see if anyone else has this situation...good story



Fusion_LUser said:


> Seeing as how you never paid for the car for 4 years your best bet is to drop the idea of trying to keep it. The last thing you want to do is have somebody discover you owe 4 years worth of payments and then make your life hell trying to collect on it, because technically you do owe the money.
> 
> If nobody is looking for the car who cares who the real owner is? If its gone tomorrow what you have you truly lost? Did you not earn off it for the past four years and get personal use out of it?


It sat for close to 3. Now I've put several thousand of work into it...so I do have a vested interest. And I did pay some on the car, don't even mind paying more, and I definitely made attempts. Yah right now it really isn't effecting me either way as I wasn't planning to sell it, but now I've put some money into it and don't want someone just trying to show up and swoop it when the last communication was in their court for me to be notified how I can pay and of course remain current. Everyone here has had very valid points. It's just a weird one lol. My responsibility was to make payments and eventually buy it out. There obligation was to accept payments and take a buyout amount last year... Good points guys. I like all the different perspectives


----------



## NicFit

It's yours until they repo it, fair.com still owns the car as all xchange cars were sold to them. Once they repo it they probably won't expect back pay unless you want to keep the car. You know that xchange is gone and they sold all the cars to fair.com so if you want to deal with it you have to contact them. Don't be in denial and think xchange still owns the car, it's fair.com that has the title and that's how a judge will see it. You can look on your current registration and still see that there is a lien on the car, xchange sold the title to fair.com and the lease was suppose to be transferred to them but they screwed it up so they will repo the car and that'll be the end of it and you won't get any negative credit or have to owe back pay over it

You may not want to spend on the car because it's not yours and they will repo it and anything bolted into the car is part of the car you won't get back ie new brakes, battery or stereo. They'll let you get your personal items but that's it, it's not your car as long as there is a lien on it. It's not going to be updated and will still be a xchange lien holder but you know it's fair.com that owns that car and it's still just on lease to you. Your name is on the registration so treat it as the lease it is your getting for free

So you got a free rental that has to maintained by you, that's all you have until fair.com figures it out


----------



## Nina2

XChange was a subsidiarity of Uber so it would not be out of business just send a certified letter to Uber office 555 Market Street, San Francisco California 94105


----------



## Working4peanuts

Steveo1223 said:


> Also it's on locked and gated property. So I invite them to come spend tow truck gas money to discover that it's unreachable.


There is no tow truck driver on this planet that doesn't know how to gain entry into a gated community. There is always one moron that will open the gate for anyone.


----------



## 2win

How do we know you aren’t the enemy phishing for lost cars? 

“keep the stories coming. Oh thats how to do it perfect. anyone else have a free car out there? Anyone anyone”


----------



## Steveo1223

NicFit said:


> It's yours until they repo it, fair.com still owns the car as all xchange cars were sold to them. Once they repo it they probably won't expect back pay unless you want to keep the car. You know that xchange is gone and they sold all the cars to fair.com so if you want to deal with it you have to contact them. Don't be in denial and think xchange still owns the car, it's fair.com that has the title and that's how a judge will see it. You can look on your current registration and still see that there is a lien on the car, xchange sold the title to fair.com and the lease was suppose to be transferred to them but they screwed it up so they will repo the car and that'll be the end of it and you won't get any negative credit or have to owe back pay over it
> 
> You may not want to spend on the car because it's not yours and they will repo it and anything bolted into the car is part of the car you won't get back ie new brakes, battery or stereo. They'll let you get your personal items but that's it, it's not your car as long as there is a lien on it. It's not going to be updated and will still be a xchange lien holder but you know it's fair.com that owns that car and it's still just on lease to you. Your name is on the registration so treat it as the lease it is your getting for free
> 
> So you got a free rental that has to maintained by you, that's all you have until fair.com figures it out


Yah, everything you are saying is true. I will be keeping the car though so I hope they call me to honor the contract that I hold, and oh gosh, they lost my payment history? Well fair...I only had one payment left ... take that and send me the title or try and sue me civilly..by the time there is a court date, I may have put that car in the shop and authorized a few grand worth of repairs that I cannot afford, so expect to see a mechanics lien. A for effort though! Good post all good info. Anyone else have stories of this ???


----------



## NicFit

Steveo1223 said:


> Yah, everything you are saying is true. I will be keeping the car though so I hope they call me to honor the contract that I hold, and oh gosh, they lost my payment history? Well fair...I only had one payment left ... take that and send me the title or try and sue me civilly..by the time there is a court date, I may have put that car in the shop and authorized a few grand worth of repairs that I cannot afford, so expect to see a mechanics lien. A for effort though! Good post all good info. Anyone else have stories of this ???


You might want to call fair.com and straighten it out if you only had one payment and the buyout left. They should honor the contract and if the don't that's what lawyers are for. Hope you filed away all the original paperwork as they must of lost it. Check your current registration and make sure that it still says there is a lien holder, if there isn't go to dmv and get the title and the car is yours. I didn't pay more then the deposit on mine so I got a year and a half rental for $400 plus around $1.5k in repairs so I walked from the car without trying very hard to get it back. If I made payments then it would of been a different story. You need to call fair.com before the repo guys grab it because once they grab it you could lose the car since fair.com might not care and they just end the lease. Just be nice to fair.com and explain what happened, worst case they make you turn in the car, best case they just give you the title for free and ok case you pay what was owed and they give you the title. I wouldn't play the mechanic game, it'll make a mess having another lien on the car


----------



## KevinJohnson

One thing you might try is a Quiet Title Suit. You file a lawsuit in county court or small claims court against the lienholder. The judge can award you clear title.


----------



## Steveo1223

KevinJohnson said:


> One thing you might try is a Quiet Title Suit. You file a lawsuit in county court or small claims court against the lienholder. The judge can award you clear title.


Great replies guys! I will look into all these option or avenues. I obviously want to keep my car per my contract and obtain it legally



NicFit said:


> You might want to call fair.com and straighten it out if you only had one payment and the buyout left. They should honor the contract and if the don't that's what lawyers are for. Hope you filed away all the original paperwork as they must of lost it. Check your current registration and make sure that it still says there is a lien holder, if there isn't go to dmv and get the title and the car is yours. I didn't pay more then the deposit on mine so I got a year and a half rental for $400 plus around $1.5k in repairs so I walked from the car without trying very hard to get it back. If I made payments then it would of been a different story. You need to call fair.com before the repo guys grab it because once they grab it you could lose the car since fair.com might not care and they just end the lease. Just be nice to fair.com and explain what happened, worst case they make you turn in the car, best case they just give you the title for free and ok case you pay what was owed and they give you the title. I wouldn't play the mechanic game, it'll make a mess having another lien on the car


Yah, I want this above par because yah, if they take vehicle and script is flipped... contract? What contract? And of course they won't have any payment history lol. It would then cost me more in legal fees to get the car back. I'm gonna got to DMV Wednesday I'll let you guys know what happens!!!


----------



## NicFit

Steveo1223 said:


> Great replies guys! I will look into all these option or avenues. I obviously want to keep my car per my contract and obtain it legally
> 
> 
> Yah, I want this above par because yah, if they take vehicle and script is flipped... contract? What contract? And of course they won't have any payment history lol. It would then cost me more in legal fees to get the car back. I'm gonna got to DMV Wednesday I'll let you guys know what happens!!!


Yeah, better find out if dmv is open, I heard a lot are closed. Just look on your current registration. If there is still a lien holder under your name then fair.com owns the car. DMV will look at you like your crazy if you say you want the title with a lien holder. They will say contact them or take them to small claims. Either way DMV doesn't care and will not do anything. Save yourself the trip, look at your registration. You have proof you payed on the car and you need to call fair.com first to see what can be worked out. Then you get a lawyer if they aren't playing nice


----------



## Fusion_LUser

Steveo1223 said:


> Yah, I want this above par because yah, if they take vehicle and script is flipped... contract? What contract? And of course they won't have any payment history lol. It would then cost me more in legal fees to get the car back. I'm gonna got to DMV Wednesday I'll let you guys know what happens!!!


Did you put the 4 years of payments you didn't make to the side? Aren't these cars like $200 a week? Assuming you had just a $200 payment do you think some accountant won't try to collect on what could be $38000? I get you would like to keep the car, who wouldn't want a free car but right now you have a car that nobody is looking for or seems to care about. Make a mistake and contact the wrong person who can make something happen now you don't have a car or worse, they want their 4 years of payments that you agreed to pay on the contract.

The contract you signed works both ways and if Fair decides to get very petty with you they will grind you up legally.

Enjoy the free car you have right now and stop worrying about the title. The chances of you getting are slim at best.


----------



## Wrb06wrx

Good evening, I would like to present to you
Seven simple steps to solve your dilemma:

Step 1: delete this post

Step 2: say nothing to anyone

Step 3: maintain insurance and registration until it is no longer mechanically usable

Step 4: leave it in your backyard where you can strip it for parts on craigslist

Step 5: acquire a seawall and chop what's left into smaller pieces

Step 6: get a friend with a pick up truck to take a ride to the scrap yard

Step 7: Deny anything and everything

good luck,
I'm sorry I had to lol


----------



## NicFit

Fusion_LUser said:


> Did you put the 4 years of payments you didn't make to the side? Aren't these cars like $200 a week? Assuming you had just a $200 payment do you think some accountant won't try to collect on what could be $38000? I get you would like to keep the car, who wouldn't want a free car but right now you have a car that nobody is looking for or seems to care about. Make a mistake and contact the wrong person who can make something happen now you don't have a car or worse, they want their 4 years of payments that you agreed to pay on the contract.
> 
> The contract you signed works both ways and if Fair decides to get very petty with you they will grind you up legally.
> 
> Enjoy the free car you have right now and stop worrying about the title. The chances of you getting are slim at best.


He has said he had one payment left and then the buyout so he probably owes around 3-5k depending on what the contract says, he shouldn't of had to keep paying for four years as the lease was just about up when they screwed it up. Fair.com should just be like "oops, since we messed this up and you made all your payments so we are just going to release the title and be done with it, have a good day". This is best case, fair.com should be collecting the buyout and release the title if they want to say that's what you owed. Otherwise you can wait till they repo the car to deal with it and then they have the car and they say your lease ended and you didn't make the buyout payment so the car is ours and your done that way


----------



## Fusion_LUser

NicFit said:


> He has said he had one payment left and then the buyout so he probably owes around 3-5k depending on what the contract says, he shouldn't of had to keep paying for four years as the lease was just about up when they screwed it up. Fair.com should just be like "oops, since we messed this up and you made all your payments so we are just going to release the title and be done with it, have a good day". This is best case, fair.com should be collecting the buyout and release the title if they want to say that's what you owed. Otherwise you can wait till they repo the car to deal with it and then they have the car and they say your lease ended and you didn't make the buyout payment so the car is ours and your done that way


I must have missed the part where the OP said he had one payment left. His first post suggested he only made one payment and that's what I've been going on! That's a whole different scenario if he paid for the car of the past four years!

@Steveo1223 are you in CA and there is a arbitration clause in your contract?


----------



## June132017

Pretty cool story. I wouldn't be surprised a tow truck shows up some random day though. I'm curious to how many miles the OP put on the car? Probably put 100,000 on it and its nearly worthless now. Maybe 140,000 total miles?


----------



## Steveo1223

Fusion_LUser said:


> Did you put the 4 years of payments you didn't make to the side? Aren't these cars like $200 a week? Assuming you had just a $200 payment do you think some accountant won't try to collect on what could be $38000? I get you would like to keep the car, who wouldn't want a free car but right now you have a car that nobody is looking for or seems to care about. Make a mistake and contact the wrong person who can make something happen now you don't have a car or worse, they want their 4 years of payments that you agreed to pay on the contract.
> 
> The contract you signed works both ways and if Fair decides to get very petty with you they will grind you up legally.
> 
> Enjoy the free car you have right now and stop worrying about the title. The chances of you getting are slim at best.


Yah the payments were highway robbery. But 2 payments or 20. There simply is no record of them. Xchange lost vehicle information before transfer. There is nothing for them to back that I haven't in fact paid for it.. It's my word against theres except, Plus, I still have a cool little thing called a signed contract. My friend is checking DMV again to verify lien holder. I'm 100% sure it'll be Xchange leasing though


----------



## Fusion_LUser

Steveo1223 said:


> Yah the payments were highway robbery. But 2 payments or 20. There simply is no record of them. Xchange lost vehicle information before transfer. There is nothing for them to back that I haven't in fact paid for it.. It's my word against theres except, Plus, I still have a cool little thing called a signed contract. My friend is checking DMV again to verify lien holder. I'm 100% sure it'll be Xchange leasing though


I'm not trying to be much of a Debbie-Downer here just bringing up things to consider... Xchange/Fair won't go with the "we have no records you didn't pay us" they will go with "prove to us you made payments." Any half-rate corporate lawyer would have to be involved if you try any legal maneuver to get the title and they will say they have records you didn't pay and produce something showing so. Are you in CA? If so look for an arbitration agreement. That could be your winning card.


----------



## Unomorecomingsoon

Steveo1223 said:


> I hear what you are saying, and I've checked with DMV and all is well there and all is well. I would imagine they would contact me before attempting to report the car stolen or even lost. they had all my info...Phone , address, email etc. I literally have my contract and all communications with leasing saying that they will contact me when They are able to take payment. I've heard crickets since 2016. I'm really considering the mechanics lien if I can't contact them to obtain the title. I've placed new tires, breaks, cooling fan, new door, fender, bodywork and headlamps as well as regular maintenance. So yah, I'd be upset if I received any other communication besides "Hi Mr. Jones, we've located your account and we are so sorry. Thank you for your patience. Would you like to take ownership of the car per our contract still?" But I won't hear from them. Not gonna happen. This and many of there cars were lost in the system. I truly believe that most people just took those gift cards and took cars back... meanwhile I'm still waiting to buy mine... I'm really just wondering how this is gonna go down! I want the car and I've stuck to the contract. They literally would not let me give them any money! So I've been waiting and before I knew it, 4 years went by...So at this point, the only legal grounds they have would be to contact me and advise how we can renegotiate the contract the original buyout was for one year ago, in which I would have overpayed for the vehicle then and yet a full year and more miles has gone by, and I've spent several thousand dollars to restore the vehicle. This whole experience was just so interesting so like I said , I can't be the only one this happened too. Just wondering who else kept their car in hopes to buy it and keep it and never got a call back


I bet someone lost your paperwork or files in the computer got corrupted and deleted.


----------



## NicFit

Steveo1223 said:


> Yah the payments were highway robbery. But 2 payments or 20. There simply is no record of them. Xchange lost vehicle information before transfer. There is nothing for them to back that I haven't in fact paid for it.. It's my word against theres except, Plus, I still have a cool little thing called a signed contract. My friend is checking DMV again to verify lien holder. I'm 100% sure it'll be Xchange leasing though


You need to pull your payments up, they aren't lost, you haven't call fair.com and asked them about the vehicle yet. They have the records from xchange leasing and they are going through each and every vehicle one by one for the 40 or 50k vehicles they got from xchange and they might not have gotten to yours yet. It took a year and a half to catch up to mine so I'm assuming that it's a very small team or individual that working on the list. How did you make your payments? I'm assuming they took it directly from your Uber earnings so go to your Uber app, click and view your earning history and you'll have your proof of payments right in your hand if fair.com doesn't have a clue, and you have your contract. You know by now xchange is not around and even their webpage said at one point that they had sold the cars to fair.com and your contract along with it. I'm done with this and won't follow the postings any more since you won't contact fair.com and settle with the legal owner of your vehicle


----------



## ntcindetroit

If you are unable to secure third-party insurance, please return your Fair car(FREE CAR) by going to the My Car page in the Fair app prior to policy expiration at 12:01 a.m. on May 24, 2020.
*Can't find what you're looking for?*
We'll help you find the answer or walk you through the solution.
[email protected]
*Other Articles*


What is Fair doing in response to the COVID-19 situation?
Why did the cost of insurance go up by so much in February?
How do I pay for my Fair car?
Am I being charged for my weekly Fair subscription for Uber?
https://fairapp.force.com/s/article/how-return


----------



## ntcindetroit

What a FREE CAR?
"Am I being charged for my weekly Fair subscription for Uber?
No, you will not be charged your weekly Fair rental payments while our Fair Stations are closed. However, our vehicle pickup provider will be contacting you to schedule a time to pick up your vehicle as we continue to wind down our weekly rental program for Uber."


----------



## Coyotex

Reading through these posts are cool! A lot of great info here! I LOVE the mechanics lien thing! I live in a small town where just about any mechanic would do that for a friend. I don't know about LA or a bigger city, though. 

I gotta say my first thought was to bring the car to some shady character (you know the kind I"m talking about), explain your situation and they may buy it from you and then they'll do what the want to it. I'm sure it's not the first car without a title they have purchased. But, you'll still be on the hook for the car if someone ever finds the file and comes after you.

But, if you like the car, I would explore the mechanic lien thing. With everything being closed, and if the lien only needs to be in place for 30 days, now might be a good time to do it. Find a "mom and pop" mechanic, explain your situation, offer a couple of hundred bucks cash to help out, and you should be good to go! BUT, I've never been though this process or heard of it, I just know how it would work where I live and, also, because I know several mechanics. (LOL, we've drank a lot of adult beverages together!)


----------



## Steveo1223

June132017 said:


> Pretty cool story. I wouldn't be surprised a tow truck shows up some random day though. I'm curious to how many miles the OP put on the car? Probably put 100,000 on it and its nearly worthless now. Maybe 140,000 total miles?


Oh I've busted mission in that Car...Actually most of them were while working for Uber. The miles are up there but yah, once you hit 100k miles no matter how well you've maintained a vehicle, the value drop significantly



Coyotex said:


> Reading through these posts are cool! A lot of great info here! I LOVE the mechanics lien thing! I live in a small town where just about any mechanic would do that for a friend. I don't know about LA or a bigger city, though.
> 
> I gotta say my first thought was to bring the car to some shady character (you know the kind I"m talking about), explain your situation and they may buy it from you and then they'll do what the want to it. I'm sure it's not the first car without a title they have purchased. But, you'll still be on the hook for the car if someone ever finds the file and comes after you.
> 
> But, if you like the car, I would explore the mechanic lien thing. With everything being closed, and if the lien only needs to be in place for 30 days, now might be a good time to do it. Find a "mom and pop" mechanic, explain your situation, offer a couple of hundred bucks cash to help out, and you should be good to go! BUT, I've never been though this process or heard of it, I just know how it would work where I live and, also, because I know several mechanics. (LOL, we've drank a lot of adult beverages together!)


People have offered to buy it....cause it actually sat for a while before I revived it. My name is in no way attached to the car. That car could be driven through a store window and potentially hurt someone and if I were not the driver, I wouldn't be legally responsible. They would go after the "Registered Owner" which would be Xchange. Hopefully that wouldn't happen but there are pros and cons to having things in your name. All is well when I'm using it and something happens...I'm like "that's not my car"... just like Fair said, I have no payment history, couldn't possibly be mine....

Again, I'm trying to stay above Par, do the right thing, keep and obtain the car legally. I still have my contract and all communications from Xchange where I'm offering to pay and that they cannot take any payment from me. They advised that they would reach out to me when I'm able to make payments. I've never heard anything from fair which leads me to believe that they don't have any record of this car. I've been patiently waiting for Xchange or someone to contact me as they have all my info. The car has since depreciated and simply isn't worth the payoff . Again I made attempts to pay this then heard crickets and have since put money into the car. I am in process of getting this title transferred to me. I will update and let you guys know how it went down ;-)



Coyotex said:


> Reading through these posts are cool! A lot of great info here! I LOVE the mechanics lien thing! I live in a small town where just about any mechanic would do that for a friend. I don't know about LA or a bigger city, though.
> 
> I gotta say my first thought was to bring the car to some shady character (you know the kind I"m talking about), explain your situation and they may buy it from you and then they'll do what the want to it. I'm sure it's not the first car without a title they have purchased. But, you'll still be on the hook for the car if someone ever finds the file and comes after you.
> 
> But, if you like the car, I would explore the mechanic lien thing. With everything being closed, and if the lien only needs to be in place for 30 days, now might be a good time to do it. Find a "mom and pop" mechanic, explain your situation, offer a couple of hundred bucks cash to help out, and you should be good to go! BUT, I've never been though this process or heard of it, I just know how it would work where I live and, also, because I know several mechanics. (LOL, we've drank a lot of adult beverages together!)


I just spoke to a mechanic friend who can do the work it needs..And if I wind up not being able to pay because my job and pandemic, he would have to put a lien on it. And after he secures the deficit with the title and sees the hard times I've fallen upon...Well he may just take a loss and sell me the car and title for whatever money is in my left front pocket that day ;-)



NoPool4Me said:


> Is the lease listed on your credit report? You may want to check that out.


It is not. Xchange never put leases cars on persons credit, they may have done a"Soft touch" like a light inquiry at the very beginning on everyone, however, none of these vehicles remained on people credit reports, which actually made them upset because they thought with a lease they would be building their credit and in fact they were not..


----------



## Arthur Dent

A true GIFT from the ride-shear Gods,,, Lucky you !!!


----------



## Diamondraider

Fusion_LUser said:


> I think you are looking at this the wrong way... Don't rock the boat! You have gotten a car for free for 4 years. You now run the risk of contacting the wrong person who will be the one to collect on 4 years of non-payment! While you have done maintenance it sounds like what you have done is nowhere near as close to what you got in free use though.
> 
> Heck at this point if you are able to keep the car registered/insured I'd say keep your mouth shut and enjoy the free ride, literally! Drive it until it falls apart then abandon it and claim you haven't had the car since 2016! I don't know about the last part but I see no reason to rock the boat and bring attention to yourself at this point.


The car has probably fully depreciated off the lienholder's books. The risks revolve around the VIN and database's where it may show up.


----------



## ntcindetroit

There is no such thing as Free Car. It's the liability of the last registered owner to dispose it legally. If the lease contract expired, as a lessee, it's better to return the vehicle to the lessor and has nothing to worry about the liability of wrongful discharge.


----------



## TomTheAnt

Hardly a FREE car if you made all but one of your payments. As far as I have understood, their rates were usually pretty exorbitant.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Steveo1223 said:


> The car is not in my credit. The Lien would go against exchange. Exchange will not pay the amount to get the car back. The mechanic would then take over the title to cover the lien, then sell me the car for $1.00
> 
> 
> Even if I sign for the work to be done. Say the car is worth 3k but I needed 5k worth of work. Sorry Mr Mechanic friend, I can't pay... he can't put a lien on me, but the registered owner (Xchange) they wouldn't respond of course because they no longer exists, even if they did they wouldn't pay 5k for a car worth 3k. The state grants the title to the mechanic and mechanic just so happens to be a good friend of mine and sells the car to me to recoup some of his "Losses". It's a solid strategy to get the title for my car. I just need to find a mechanic who willing to perform the "Work" it needs and slap a lien down if it's not paid and then title Transfer back to me


This could work but when that lien gets established it's going to hit a few databases. You absolutely run the risk of this matter ending up on the wrong person's desk.

Make no mistake your documentation with Xchange will not exempt you from a potential lawsuit and/or a backlog of 4 years worth of claims collection.

Just drive that car till it dies and leave it on the side of the highway. DO NOT poke the beast.


----------



## Steveo1223

Iann said:


> I would check with your local DMV.
> 
> Here's some random stuff that might guide you.
> 
> *If the lienholder or security interest holder is out-of-business, the vehicle owner should:*
> 
> Conduct a thorough search, including internet search, of all available resources to determine if the security interest holder has merged or otherwise changed their business name or location prior to making a determination that they are out-of-business.
> Obtain and submit a letter from the appropriate regulatory agency that states the lienholder or security interest holder is no longer in business or is unlicensed. If the regulatory agency states that the company is unlicensed:
> Send by registered mail, return receipt a letter to the lienholder or security interest holder, at their last known address as shown on the Department's title records.
> Submit the returned undelivered letter with the green postal card intact with the following:
> Signed letter from the regulatory agency stating the lien or security holder is unlicensed
> Title
> Other applicable documents
> $18.00 title fee
> 
> 
> This procedure does not include:
> 
> Individuals who are lienholder or security interest holders.
> Companies merged with other companies and are operating under a different name.
> Company not regulated by a state agency.
> 
> Another trick.
> 
> If you know a mechanic, let him do a Mechanics Lien on it.
> Once he gets the title he can sell it back to you for $1.00 and you can then title it in your name legally.


Yes, I'm gonna go with a transfer process most likely. When i made this post, COVID hit and slowed me down. I want to avoid mechanics lien if possible as it seems like a longer process, Cause i have legal grounds to have the car in my name at this point. Ive paid, made all efforts to pay, stored and repaired vehicle and have the contract to buy. No contact from anyone at any company to complete the contract so ill move forward with transfer attempt with facts at hand. I'll post once there is an update!!!!



Fusion_LUser said:


> The only *REAL* issue you need to worry about is the car being reported as stolen. Chances are it's not since more and more police departments scan license plates for stolen cars.
> 
> No doubt various departments are in play here and who knows if the loss-prevention department hasn't marked the car as missing/stolen?
> 
> Who pays the registration for the car? You? Are they only the lien holders? Sorry I don't know how Xchange works.


No stolen report, as I've checked, and that wouldn't be the case anyways, as they have all my contact and i have all the communication saved that they cannot accept payment and would reach out once research is complete. I pay registration. It is leased to me, However, I was attempting to exercise my right to purchase per contract that i have in hand, and xchange leasing is nowhere to be found and no one else seems to have record of me. The car has now depreciated since the buyout. I've assumed liability for the vehicle, stored, and put monies into the vehicle. It legally needs to be transferred to me now. I will be taking care of this soon and updating what will happen. Great input everyone! and thank you!


----------



## Boca Ratman

Steveo1223 said:


> Yes, I'm gonna go with a transfer process most likely. When i made this post, COVID hit and slowed me down. I want to avoid mechanics lien if possible as it seems like a longer process, Cause i have legal grounds to have the car in my name at this point. Ive paid, made all efforts to pay, stored and repaired vehicle and have the contract to buy. No contact from anyone at any company to complete the contract so ill move forward with transfer attempt with facts at hand. I'll post once there is an update!!!!


I read a post on reddit recently, within the last few weeks, regarding an x-change/fair lease. Similar, almost identical circumstances.

Dude came out of store or something and his car had been repoed.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

My guess is that fair has no intention of doing new contracts and is just taking their time to retrieve the cars. I wouldn't leave anything valuable in unless your in te car.

However I do believe that your not in the wrong by keeping the car, you are just still waiting to hear back from fair still right?

But i would not put any actual money into fixing it, drive it until the wheels fall off and leave it in a Walmart parking lot when it stops working.


----------



## Boca Ratman

It has a gps tracker in it, probably close to the fuse panel. It may be spliced into the ignition wire to enable remote disabling. 

I'd look for and remove it.


----------



## Steveo1223

Boca Ratman said:


> I read a post on reddit recently, within the last few weeks, regarding an x-change/fair lease. Similar, almost identical circumstances.
> 
> Dude came out of store or something and his car had been repoed.


Yes, im sure this has happened a few times. Ive taken all the legal steps for obtaining the car. I'm sure they would do something shady and not contact me before just trying to get the vehicle. They dont have the legal right at this point , however, companies do illegal things all the time. There is no sign of any GPS or low jack on the vehicle. I had much body work done and the mechanics searched high and low..No GPS. So this allows me time to get the legal transfer done before they would illegally try to take possession of it, which is good


----------



## Immoralized

Steveo1223 said:


> Yes, im sure this has happened a few times. Ive taken all the legal steps for obtaining the car. I'm sure they would do something shady and not contact me before just trying to get the vehicle. They dont have the legal right at this point , however, companies do illegal things all the time. There is no sign of any GPS or low jack on the vehicle. I had much body work done and the mechanics searched high and low..No GPS. So this allows me time to get the legal transfer done before they would illegally try to take possession of it, which is good


Don't worry about it. If they haven't reached out to you in all this time you had it and no longer accepting payment for it then you can be almost certain that they don't have the vehicle on their records anymore.

They will however not assist you in obtaining the car even though it is a write off for them. I highly doubt they will want it back either because if they did want it back they would of already taken it back off you. They would of told you to drop it off at X place or come to get it themselves.


----------



## tohunt4me

Steveo1223 said:


> Has anyone else had this happen? I leased car with $250 down in 2016. After some time Xchange was unable to take my payments. I called and called to resolve this as I did not want to get behind and I was never contacted again by Xchange or fair.... it's Been 4 years and I still have the car. My buyout option was in 2019... I've done work to the car and it's in good shape but it's not worth my buyout anymore. I'm wondering if I just keep it registered and insured and keep using it or fight to get it in my name... I held my end of the deal as best as possible, I have documentation and emails with Xchange telling me that they will reach out as soon as they can take payment, they couldn't locate my account. I truly believe that my car fell through the cracks or record of it was lost before inventory was sold to Fair. No one knows this car is missing... I still have original contract and buyout amount. I'm still technically waiting for someone to reach out to me, so legally I'm Ok. Just wondering if there is a way to get this car in my name for less than that buyout. I wouldn't work with Fair, they don't know this car exists and I can't work with Xchange, they no longer exist...Is there a legal way to get this car transferred to me? They broke contract and conditions, meanwhile car depreciated so terms aren't the same. But yah, 4 years I've had and cared for this car and have been waiting for someone to advise me how pay and they have not? I can't be the only one. Has this happened to anyone else??


ONE DAY
YOU WILL RECEIVE A BILL FOR $179,632.79 INCLUDING BACK INTEREST.

LONG AFTER YOU HAVE TO REMOVE PLATE & ABANDON CAR IN AN AIRPORT PARKING LOT.

Where it will sit for a year before being sold at auction.

Best to abandon car while it is still able to move under its own power.



Steveo1223 said:


> The car is not in my credit. The Lien would go against exchange. Exchange will not pay the amount to get the car back. The mechanic would then take over the title to cover the lien, then sell me the car for $1.00
> 
> 
> Even if I sign for the work to be done. Say the car is worth 3k but I needed 5k worth of work. Sorry Mr Mechanic friend, I can't pay... he can't put a lien on me, but the registered owner (Xchange) they wouldn't respond of course because they no longer exists, even if they did they wouldn't pay 5k for a car worth 3k. The state grants the title to the mechanic and mechanic just so happens to be a good friend of mine and sells the car to me to recoup some of his "Losses". It's a solid strategy to get the title for my car. I just need to find a mechanic who willing to perform the "Work" it needs and slap a lien down if it's not paid and then title Transfer back to me


.your mechanic will tell you Fair repo'ed the car.
Then sell it on E Bay


----------



## islanddriver

Steveo1223 said:


> I hear what you are saying, and I've checked with DMV and all is well there and all is well. I would imagine they would contact me before attempting to report the car stolen or even lost. they had all my info...Phone , address, email etc. I literally have my contract and all communications with leasing saying that they will contact me when They are able to take payment. I've heard crickets since 2016. I'm really considering the mechanics lien if I can't contact them to obtain the title. I've placed new tires, breaks, cooling fan, new door, fender, bodywork and headlamps as well as regular maintenance. So yah, I'd be upset if I received any other communication besides "Hi Mr. Jones, we've located your account and we are so sorry. Thank you for your patience. Would you like to take ownership of the car per our contract still?" But I won't hear from them. Not gonna happen. This and many of there cars were lost in the system. I truly believe that most people just took those gift cards and took cars back... meanwhile I'm still waiting to buy mine... I'm really just wondering how this is gonna go down! I want the car and I've stuck to the contract. They literally would not let me give them any money! So I've been waiting and before I knew it, 4 years went by...So at this point, the only legal grounds they have would be to contact me and advise how we can renegotiate the contract the original buyout was for one year ago, in which I would have overpayed for the vehicle then and yet a full year and more miles has gone by, and I've spent several thousand dollars to restore the vehicle. This whole experience was just so interesting so like I said , I can't be the only one this happened too. Just wondering who else kept their car in hopes to buy it and keep it and never got a call back


I hope you still have all the money to make the payments from 2016. you used the car so you are still liable for the payments on the original contract after you pay them that money. then you can work on a buyout figure.


----------



## Diamondraider

Iann said:


> I would check with your local DMV.
> 
> Here's some random stuff that might guide you.
> 
> *If the lienholder or security interest holder is out-of-business, the vehicle owner should:*
> 
> Conduct a thorough search, including internet search, of all available resources to determine if the security interest holder has merged or otherwise changed their business name or location prior to making a determination that they are out-of-business.
> Obtain and submit a letter from the appropriate regulatory agency that states the lienholder or security interest holder is no longer in business or is unlicensed. If the regulatory agency states that the company is unlicensed:
> Send by registered mail, return receipt a letter to the lienholder or security interest holder, at their last known address as shown on the Department's title records.
> Submit the returned undelivered letter with the green postal card intact with the following:
> Signed letter from the regulatory agency stating the lien or security holder is unlicensed
> Title
> Other applicable documents
> $18.00 title fee
> 
> 
> This procedure does not include:
> 
> Individuals who are lienholder or security interest holders.
> Companies merged with other companies and are operating under a different name.
> Company not regulated by a state agency.
> 
> Another trick.
> 
> If you know a mechanic, let him do a Mechanics Lien on it.
> Once he gets the title he can sell it back to you for $1.00 and you can then title it in your name legally.


Mechanics lien is the way to go..Great suggestion



Steveo1223 said:


> I thought about the same things, that's why all the dates, names, screen names, actual timelines ect are slightly modified. I mean I never even mentioned that my car is a 2015 red Prius and it Currently in Seattle area. But even if someone tried swooping it, they'd be out of order legally and have more problems legally than they'd want. Also it's on locked and gated property. So I invite them to come spend tow truck gas money to discover that it's unreachable. Also, I may or may not have plugged that GPS tracker into a random car at scrap yard as I was looking for spare parts one day. ;-)


Slap that gps tracker on an ocean container at the local port



Steveo1223 said:


> I thought about the same things, that's why all the dates, names, screen names, actual timelines ect are slightly modified. I mean I never even mentioned that my car is a 2015 red Prius and it Currently in Seattle area. But even if someone tried swooping it, they'd be out of order legally and have more problems legally than they'd want. Also it's on locked and gated property. So I invite them to come spend tow truck gas money to discover that it's unreachable. Also, I may or may not have plugged that GPS tracker into a random car at scrap yard as I was looking for spare parts one day. ;-)


Slap that gps tracker on an ocean container at the local port


Steveo1223 said:


> Correct, you know nothing about Xchange. Correct, willfully no one would give a car out with no financial obligation. As time has gone by they in fact have allowed me to use and keep it without charging me further. Am I ok with that? I have to be. I signed up to lease then purchase the car. I cannot however get in touch with them and they haven't made any attempts to contact me after 2016 and they have all of my info. I've monitored my credit for all the years including this one. The car is not placed on my credit as I am not the title holder . The way Xchange worked was quite upsetting to most. In fact they did not report to credit bureaus which upset drivers because they thought they would be building their credit with the lease payments and were not. This Car will Never be on my credit because that's not the way they even operated. They leased to me with option to buy, skipped town when I tried to pay and never sold MY actual lease contract to fair because they lost it before the sale. However, I still hold contract with option to buy. The car has since depreciated and isn't worth the pay off amount which was supposed to take place well over a year ago. So by all means, did they realize they would lose my contract as well as many other in the transition, no, but it happened..See how this is sticky? Yet I've done nothing wrong


i suggest putting the original contract in a safe place and never mention it again to anyone. You can use the contract as a "trump card" down the road if you are ever pursued.

If you want to redact your personal/vehicle information, id be happy to review the contract and help you assess your risks and obligations.



NicFit said:


> He has said he had one payment left and then the buyout so he probably owes around 3-5k depending on what the contract says, he shouldn't of had to keep paying for four years as the lease was just about up when they screwed it up. Fair.com should just be like "oops, since we messed this up and you made all your payments so we are just going to release the title and be done with it, have a good day". This is best case, fair.com should be collecting the buyout and release the title if they want to say that's what you owed. Otherwise you can wait till they repo the car to deal with it and then they have the car and they say your lease ended and you didn't make the buyout payment so the car is ours and your done that way


A contract that includes an "option to buy" will have terms that must be met to trigger the buyout.

Rental/lease contracts usually state they are renewed periodically unless the customer takes a specific action to change the contract.

Effectively, the rental continues in perpetuity until another condition is met. (Purchase, cancellation, etc)

There is good news. At some point, Fair probably began taking write-offs against the missing fixed asset, the car. The asset may even be off their books completely. If so, chasing you and reclaiming the car is not a hassle Fair will want. 
Every contract is different, so I would read the T's & C's thoroughly or have someone take a look. I mentioned i would look if you want.



NicFit said:


> He has said he had one payment left and then the buyout so he probably owes around 3-5k depending on what the contract says, he shouldn't of had to keep paying for four years as the lease was just about up when they screwed it up. Fair.com should just be like "oops, since we messed this up and you made all your payments so we are just going to release the title and be done with it, have a good day". This is best case, fair.com should be collecting the buyout and release the title if they want to say that's what you owed. Otherwise you can wait till they repo the car to deal with it and then they have the car and they say your lease ended and you didn't make the buyout payment so the car is ours and your done that way


A contract that includes an "option to buy" will have terms that must be met to trigger the buyout.

Rental/lease contracts usually state they are renewed periodically unless the customer takes a specific action to change the contract.

Effectively, the rental continues in perpetuity until another condition is met. (Purchase, cancellation, etc)

There is good news. At some point, Fair probably began taking write-offs against the missing fixed asset, the car. The asset may even be off their books completely. If so, chasing you and reclaiming the car is not a hassle Fair will want. 
Every contract is different, so I would read the T's & C's thoroughly or have someone take a look. I mentioned i would look if you want.


ntcindetroit said:


> There is no such thing as Free Car. It's the liability of the last registered owner to dispose it legally. If the lease contract expired, as a lessee, it's better to return the vehicle to the lessor and has nothing to worry about the liability of wrongful discharge.


the lease likely has a cancellation clause that must be followed. I'm sure without a proper cancellation notice, the lease auto-renews.

Once the customer agrees to a contract, it is up to the customer to take the eventual steps to end the arrangement.



NicFit said:


> He has said he had one payment left and then the buyout so he probably owes around 3-5k depending on what the contract says, he shouldn't of had to keep paying for four years as the lease was just about up when they screwed it up. Fair.com should just be like "oops, since we messed this up and you made all your payments so we are just going to release the title and be done with it, have a good day". This is best case, fair.com should be collecting the buyout and release the title if they want to say that's what you owed. Otherwise you can wait till they repo the car to deal with it and then they have the car and they say your lease ended and you didn't make the buyout payment so the car is ours and your done that way


A contract that includes an "option to buy" will have terms that must be met to trigger the buyout.

Rental/lease contracts usually state they are renewed periodically unless the customer takes a specific action to change the contract.

Effectively, the rental continues in perpetuity until another condition is met. (Purchase, cancellation, etc)

There is good news. At some point, Fair probably began taking write-offs against the missing fixed asset, the car. The asset may even be off their books completely. If so, chasing you and reclaiming the car is not a hassle Fair will want. 
Every contract is different, so I would read the T's & C's thoroughly or have someone take a look. I mentioned i would look if you want.


ntcindetroit said:


> There is no such thing as Free Car. It's the liability of the last registered owner to dispose it legally. If the lease contract expired, as a lessee, it's better to return the vehicle to the lessor and has nothing to worry about the liability of wrongful discharge.


the lease likely has a cancellation clause that must be followed. I'm sure without a proper cancellation notice, the lease auto-renews.

Once the customer agrees to a contract, it is up to the customer to take the eventual steps to end the arrangement.



Steveo1223 said:


> Yes, im sure this has happened a few times. Ive taken all the legal steps for obtaining the car. I'm sure they would do something shady and not contact me before just trying to get the vehicle. They dont have the legal right at this point , however, companies do illegal things all the time. There is no sign of any GPS or low jack on the vehicle. I had much body work done and the mechanics searched high and low..No GPS. So this allows me time to get the legal transfer done before they would illegally try to take possession of it, which is good


Remember : Repossession is nine tenths of the law.


----------



## Steveo1223

Steveo1223 said:


> Has anyone else had this happen? I leased car with $250 down in 2016. After some time Xchange was unable to take my payments. I called and called to resolve this as I did not want to get behind and I was never contacted again by Xchange or fair.... it's Been 4 years and I still have the car. My buyout option was in 2019... I've done work to the car and it's in good shape but it's not worth my buyout anymore. I'm wondering if I just keep it registered and insured and keep using it or fight to get it in my name... I held my end of the deal as best as possible, I have documentation and emails with Xchange telling me that they will reach out as soon as they can take payment, they couldn't locate my account. I truly believe that my car fell through the cracks or record of it was lost before inventory was sold to Fair. No one knows this car is missing... I still have original contract and buyout amount. I'm still technically waiting for someone to reach out to me, so legally I'm Ok. Just wondering if there is a way to get this car in my name for less than that buyout. I wouldn't work with Fair, they don't know this car exists and I can't work with Xchange, they no longer exist...Is there a legal way to get this car transferred to me? They broke contract and conditions, meanwhile car depreciated so terms aren't the same. But yah, 4 years I've had and cared for this car and have been waiting for someone to advise me how pay and they have not? I can't be the only one. Has this happened to anyone else??


This is just an update guys! I sent a letter to DMV to transfer title. I was told this could take a month or two because they are backed up but its first step in the process!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Steveo1223 said:


> This is just an update guys! I sent a letter to DMV to transfer title. I was told this could take a month or two because they are backed up but its first step in the process!


good luck,

I have a suspicion that legal action may trigger the new "owners" attention.

I personally think it's hilarious that it's been this long lol.

But don't be surprised if you get a bill or the car just disappears in the next week.

My honest guess is that the asset got lost from the system when they changed over.

But you could very easily find that car just vanish. Like any moment you'll come out and see it ride off on the back of a flatbed.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

Steveo1223 said:


> Has anyone else had this happen? I leased car with $250 down in 2016. After some time Xchange was unable to take my payments. I called and called to resolve this as I did not want to get behind and I was never contacted again by Xchange or fair.... it's Been 4 years and I still have the car. My buyout option was in 2019... I've done work to the car and it's in good shape but it's not worth my buyout anymore. I'm wondering if I just keep it registered and insured and keep using it or fight to get it in my name... I held my end of the deal as best as possible, I have documentation and emails with Xchange telling me that they will reach out as soon as they can take payment, they couldn't locate my account. I truly believe that my car fell through the cracks or record of it was lost before inventory was sold to Fair. No one knows this car is missing... I still have original contract and buyout amount. I'm still technically waiting for someone to reach out to me, so legally I'm Ok. Just wondering if there is a way to get this car in my name for less than that buyout. I wouldn't work with Fair, they don't know this car exists and I can't work with Xchange, they no longer exist...Is there a legal way to get this car transferred to me? They broke contract and conditions, meanwhile car depreciated so terms aren't the same. But yah, 4 years I've had and cared for this car and have been waiting for someone to advise me how pay and they have not? I can't be the only one. Has this happened to anyone else??


Hope you have been putting that payment in the bank and not touching it.
They will, and legally can, require the entire back payment to date.



Steveo1223 said:


> Yes, I'm in no rush. It's been 4 years. I can't wait longer, continue to not draw attention. I guess eventually, I will want it in my name just in case I decide to sell it. Otherwise I'm just keeping and driving it now


How have you been able to get the registration, tag and insurance so far?
If the vehicle isn't in your name you shouldn't be able to get a registration, no registration no tag/plate attached to that vehicle, without both of those no insurance.

So, yeah. What kind of weird twilight zone are you in.


----------



## Steveo1223

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> good luck,
> 
> I have a suspicion that legal action may trigger the new "owners" attention.
> 
> I personally think it's hilarious that it's been this long lol.
> 
> But don't be surprised if you get a bill or the car just disappears in the next week.
> 
> My honest guess is that the asset got lost from the system when they changed over.
> 
> But you could very easily find that car just vanish. Like any moment you'll come out and see it ride off on the back of a flatbed.


Yah, the thing is. Fair is not involved on any level. The vehicle I leased was lost on paper before inventory was sent to them. So technically it wasn't in their deal. So nothing will trigger anything on this Transfer. Which is a legal transfer. I sent contract and email communications to DMV. I told them I've exhausted all options attempted to pay for car. Sent emails from exchange telling me multiple times that they can't even take payment. Haven't heard anything since 2017 . Now I need car transferred to my name . Sent contract showing my right to buy vehicle over a year ago. I'm pretty sure they are gonna transfer it .i can't imagine what else they'd recommend that I do. So DMV has received the letter as I fedexed it with receive confirmation... now we wait....


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Steveo1223 said:


> Has anyone else had this happen? I leased car with $250 down in 2016. After some time Xchange was unable to take my payments. I called and called to resolve this as I did not want to get behind and I was never contacted again by Xchange or fair.... it's Been 4 years and I still have the car. My buyout option was in 2019... I've done work to the car and it's in good shape but it's not worth my buyout anymore. I'm wondering if I just keep it registered and insured and keep using it or fight to get it in my name... I held my end of the deal as best as possible, I have documentation and emails with Xchange telling me that they will reach out as soon as they can take payment, they couldn't locate my account. I truly believe that my car fell through the cracks or record of it was lost before inventory was sold to Fair. No one knows this car is missing... I still have original contract and buyout amount. I'm still technically waiting for someone to reach out to me, so legally I'm Ok. Just wondering if there is a way to get this car in my name for less than that buyout. I wouldn't work with Fair, they don't know this car exists and I can't work with Xchange, they no longer exist...Is there a legal way to get this car transferred to me? They broke contract and conditions, meanwhile car depreciated so terms aren't the same. But yah, 4 years I've had and cared for this car and have been waiting for someone to advise me how pay and they have not? I can't be the only one. Has this happened to anyone else??


I would forward all these questions to an attorney.


----------



## Steveo1223

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I would forward all these questions to an attorney.


That's good advice. I actually called DMV directly. They have a specific department for these issues. They gave me direct instruction. And since they are the authority I followed their instructions. I'm going through a DMV process VS an outside civil battle. Much cleaner. But I agree, this has been an interesting case. I will update all of you as I get a response from DMV


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Steveo1223 said:


> That's good advice. I actually called DMV directly. They have a specific department for these issues. They gave me direct instruction. And since they are the authority I followed their instructions. I'm going through a DMV process VS an outside civil battle. Much cleaner. But I agree, this has been an interesting case. I will update all of you as I get a response from DMV


Interesting. I would still consult an attorney, regardless of the DMV's response.


----------



## UberBastid

TemptingFate said:


> Keep yo mouth shut and drive it till it dies then sell it for scrap.


Partially right.
1) Keep mouth shut,
2) Drive it into the ground,
3) Drive it to the owners last known address, leave the keys under the floor mat, go home.

He doesn't own it, so he can't sell it ... legally.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

UberBastid said:


> Partially right.
> 1) Keep mouth shut,
> 2) Drive it into the ground,
> 3) Drive it to the owners last known address, leave the keys under the floor mat, go home.
> 
> He doesn't own it, so he can't sell it ... legally.


Again, the OP needs legal advice, period!


----------



## Carprobs101

Any update?


----------



## UberBastid

UberBastid said:


> Partially right.
> 1) Keep mouth shut,
> 2) Drive it into the ground,
> 3) Drive it to the owners last known address, leave the keys under the floor mat, go home.
> 
> He doesn't own it, so he can't sell it ... legally.


Or just drive it to Mexico and sell it there ... no paperwork needed.


----------



## Steveo1223

Carprobs101 said:


> Any update?


Sent all required documentation to DMV. I sent Certified receipt. It has been received as of 3 weeks ago. I called an was informed to please allow more time as they are backed up due to COVID. I sent contract, A statement of facts along with all emails where Xchange leasing stated that they cannot take any payments and those are dated 2 years ago. I am told that this should be a smooth transfer to me as owner soon. So still waiting but i will update!!


----------



## Juggalo9er

This is not legal advice.... you need to send a notice of deficiency to the lein holder.... in that notify them that you will be charging them storage for the vehicle..... obviously you've fallen through the cracks.... charge them standard repo lot storage fees in your area.... that way even if they take the car back, you'll come out ahead


----------



## Steveo1223

Juggalo9er said:


> This is not legal advice.... you need to send a notice of deficiency to the lein holder.... in that notify them that you will be charging them storage for the vehicle..... obviously you've fallen through the cracks.... charge them standard repo lot storage fees in your area.... that way even if they take the car back, you'll come out ahead


Sweet, Yah that is solid advice. I was also advised By DMV that I would need to send a letter to Lessor and it would need to get returned to sender that would prove that the business address is no longer Valid. However...That is if the vehicle is worth over %k. If vehicle is worth Under 5k, Then that part is not necessary, Simply a statement of facts, and any additional docs that I have i.e. Contract and e-mail communication. And per Kelly Blue Book and "condition of vehicle" BEFORE i put work into it, was Just less than 5k in value  .. But what you have stated is a solid additional back up to add and have handy... Thank you for your input! again I will post as i have more info.. Ive submitted everything with request for title transfer, now waiting on DMV. They are backed up due to COVID..


----------



## Irishjohn831

Possession is 9/10ths of the law. DMV will just issue new title if you submitted the right form, they are not the brightest nor hardest working folks


----------



## Juggalo9er

Irishjohn831 said:


> Possession is 9/10ths of the law. DMV will just issue new title if you submitted the right form, they are not the brightest nor hardest working folks


Truth... they will follow the letter of the law exactly


----------



## Steveo1223

Juggalo9er said:


> Truth... they will follow the letter of the law exactly


Yes, That is what it seems like. They had an actual process and form for the exact situation. My hopes are that anyone else with my similar situation will stumble upon this thread and know that they have options. Uber leasing, I'm sure... has screwed Many people and especially persons that weren't aware that they had options and rights or a leg to stand on. I'll be proud once i'm able to post that this situation actually worked out to the favor of the driver and give hope and a plan for others to take action and do the same if they have a similar circumstance.


----------



## Immoralized

Interested in how they will make a decision but seem like it put in the "too hard basket". Maybe in limbo for quite sometime and of course "covid19" is always a very good excuse that been used way too many times to reassure people that ask for progress on complicated matters.

Good thing is they haven't said no yet. Which isn't out of the realm of possibility too. If they refused to do the transfer then nothing more you can do but keep on driving it the way it is until someone with the right paperwork tow the car away.

Have met a guy probably a decade ago that took his car to the mechanic for some work done to it and it wasn't what he wanted so they had a conflict in which the mechanic just hold the vehicle until it went through the courts. 2 years later after all the appeals etc with the mechanic finally exhausting and losing the final appeal the judge told him to release the car. The mechanic probably knew he had no real grounds but to just screw over another person just because he can and drag it out for a couple of years just because he can.

The car was exposed to the elements for 2 years and required a lot of mechanical work including paint jobs etc probably excessive of ten thousand dollars worth of $$$. Insurance wanted to just write it off took another month or more to convince them to repair it as the guy would of lost a lot of $$$ since the car was heavily modded. I didn't end up buying it.


----------



## Steveo1223

Immoralized said:


> Interested in how they will make a decision but seem like it put in the "too hard basket". Maybe in limbo for quite sometime and of course "covid19" is always a very good excuse that been used way too many times to reassure people that ask for progress on complicated matters.
> 
> Good thing is they haven't said no yet. Which isn't out of the realm of possibility too. If they refused to do the transfer then nothing more you can do but keep on driving it the way it is until someone with the right paperwork tow the car away.
> 
> Have met a guy probably a decade ago that took his car to the mechanic for some work done to it and it wasn't what he wanted so they had a conflict in which the mechanic just hold the vehicle until it went through the courts. 2 years later after all the appeals etc with the mechanic finally exhausting and losing the final appeal the judge told him to release the car. The mechanic probably knew he had no real grounds but to just screw over another person just because he can and drag it out for a couple of years just because he can.
> 
> The car was exposed to the elements for 2 years and required a lot of mechanical work including paint jobs etc probably excessive of ten thousand dollars worth of $$$. Insurance wanted to just write it off took another month or more to convince them to repair it as the guy would of lost a lot of $$$ since the car was heavily modded. I didn't end up buying it.


Dang. Thank for sharing that. Yes, it would be interesting if DMV said no. There Isn't any other "Proper Legal" avenue for me to go down after this and I've followed their exact instruction. I would literally still be the lessee on the car, and it would still be in my possession, and i could drive it legally, just not own it out right. The ONLY possible benefit to that would be that if it was ever involved in a legal matter, and they attempted to make me liable... I'd be like "what car?" Oh yeah.. DMV never granted me the title and it was repossessed after that...I have no idea who was driving when it hit that power line and knocked out the city's power.....But yah, Ive talked with several Employees of DMV and they say it should be G2G after they process the paperwork. So, now we wait......


----------



## KevinJohnson

Steveo1223 said:


> There Isn't any other "Proper Legal" avenue for me to go down after this and I've followed their exact instruction


Depending on your state a Judge can give you the title after you file a suit against the leinholder. 
Sounds like DMV will help you.


----------



## Steveo1223

KevinJohnson said:


> Depending on your state a Judge can give you the title after you file a suit against the leinholder.
> Sounds like DMV will help you.





KevinJohnson said:


> Depending on your state a Judge can give you the title after you file a suit against the leinholder.
> Sounds like DMV will help you.


Yes, Just realized I have a "legal Services" Plan through my employer that I pay for monthly. It affords me an attorney for "Most Things" at no outa pocket cost other than my monthly premium. They will right demand letters for me and provide legal counsel and representation if i need to sue somebody or get a judgment. I have them on the ready in case DMV sends me an unfavorable decision. I'm full steam ahead on this. So hopefully DMV does the right thing or I'll be Getting a lawyer inside somebody's a**


----------



## June132017

Thanks for keeping us all updated on the situation as it's rather interesting.


----------



## Carprobs101

Any Update?


----------



## Steveo1223

June132017 said:


> Thanks for keeping us all updated on the situation as it's rather interesting.


Yes it is and as soon as DMV reaches out ill will post. They are backed up because of COVID with processing things of this nature. The good news is that they had a process to follow for such situation



Carprobs101 said:


> Any Update?


Not yet, other than DMV received my request to transfer about a month ago. I called 2 weeks ago, and no movement yet. I believe that my request was received and tossed into a stack... I'll post as soon as i hear anything


----------



## DudeUbering

awful possessive for a guy that didn't even pay for the car.


----------



## Steveo1223

DudeUbering said:


> awful possessive for a guy that didn't even pay for the car.


100%! And there were monies paid on the vehicle as well as work put into vehicle and I've assumed Liability for the vehicle for the past 4 years. Definitely want to get this thing in my name.


----------



## DudeUbering

Steveo1223 said:


> 100%! And there were monies paid on the vehicle as well as work put into vehicle and I've assumed Liability for the vehicle for the past 4 years. Definitely want to get this thing in my name.


you would have been responsible for all of that if you were making payments anyway.. You are just attempting to get something for free and justifying it anyway you can... " I fulfilled my end of the deal is bullshit"... How bout you get in contact with the owner of the vehicle and sell your story to them... Tell them all the nice things you did to the car you never made a payment on....


----------



## Juggalo9er

DudeUbering said:


> you would have been responsible for all of that if you were making payments anyway.. You are just attempting to get something for free and justifying it anyway you can... " I fulfilled my end of the deal is bullshit"... How bout you get in contact with the owner of the vehicle and sell your story to them... Tell them all the nice things you did to the car you never made a payment on....


Online attorney found


----------



## Steveo1223

Steveo1223 said:


> Yes it is and as soon as DMV reaches out ill will post. They are backed up because of COVID with processing things of this nature. The good news is that they had a process to follow for such situation
> 
> 
> Not yet, other than DMV received my request to transfer about a month ago. I called 2 weeks ago, and no movement yet. I believe that my request was received and tossed into a stack... I'll post as soon as i hear anything


So, no word back from DMV on letter of course, now I’ve sent certified return mail to Uber, as soon as I get it back saying that no one claimed the mail. They will use this to determine that the business is no longer operating under that name and start the transfer.. hoops to jump through but kinda getting somewhere. I pod all the back registration which was like $1,000. Seems DMV is all of the sudden working with me…. So hopefully soon I’ll have this car transferred to me and I’ll keep you posted!!! This is how long it’s taking!!!


----------



## topcat498

Any updates?


----------

